# Tortilla wrap



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Well what u guys say to this.... Chicken wrapped up in a wholemeal tortilla wrap, past,a red and green peppers! with a bit of spice to give it a little kick hows that sounding to any of you?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

And the gayest thread of 2007 goes to...


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

pfft whats gay about that


----------



## NumeroUno (Jul 29, 2006)

I've been looking for w/meal wraps for ages but never found them, where do you get yours??


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

i like em and eat em.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

did you get that one from me offo?

I have posted this meal on here many times. I love them, especially when I am out of the house working.

As for 'where do you get them from' try asda, tesco, morrisons, sainsburies etc............need I go on?


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

offo said:


> Well what u guys say to this.... Chicken wrapped up in a wholemeal tortilla wrap, past,a red and green peppers! with a bit of spice to give it a little kick hows that sounding to any of you?


Boring lol

oh and why a wrap with pasta???


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

actually sounds nice to me (not sure about the pasta tho) think i will go and make one right now............Damn!!! no wholemeal tortillas


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

See 'em everywhere tho, Tesco, Sainsburys, Asda, Mc Donalds, KFC err have i missed one??? lol


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

no leeston i didnt get it from you mate  but htey are yummy


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

u cud try adding tomatoe puree to it or something


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

yep - I add tom puree, add a little low fat cheese roll it up in foil and stick it in the oven for 10 mins, just before done open up the foil and cook it for a min or two so the wrap goes nice and crispy. works nice with salsa and tuna done the same way. Yum, yum.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Ah24 see this thread aint so gay..it is acctually a valid decent meal .....

Hertderg...well what i do is grate a load of cheese... get tomotoe puree...spread tomotoe pure on the inside of tortila...but some cooked chicked (cook chicken in spicy texan spice hhaha) then with a bit of the cheese not all... so its full of spicy chicken cheese purree, then wrap it up put a bit of cheese on top of it then stick it in oven hey presto...burretos... its nicer than the one i posted above but maybe a little bit too much cheese

plus the end result is completely different


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

yeah - mix it up by using different flavoured pestos or pasta sauces instead of tomato puree.

Also, add oinions and peppers, dont laff chris but you can blast them in the microwave for 3 mins.

Would not put pasta in them though


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

taglatele is good long flat pasta


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

Not boring at all mate. I get mi wraps from Morrisons. Have em wiv sour cream n salsa. Bloody yummy i tel ye:beer1:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

NumeroUno said:


> I've been looking for w/meal wraps for ages but never found them, where do you get yours??


where the hell have u been looking  if not all the big supermarket chains


----------

